# Spare Air 3000psi 2.7cuft system



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

I have one of these SSI units available that I purchased several years ago, had it refilled by MBT, and carried for many dives, hardly ever used it, and have now gone to a pony tank, still has 3000psi in it, I used it in a buddy's pool while mending his liner and filters.



Not sure what it is worth, and would be willing to take offers over $50, it comes with the harness and refill adapter so you can refill it from your own compressed air tank.



Here is a generic picture, mine looks similar, only it is the brushed Aluminum, not the painted Yellow and just not as new looking, was going to put it on Fleabay, however, someone local should get the benefit from it.



This is the 2.7cuft unit, not the little piss ant 1.7cuft.



Also, as this is a Life Safety Device, I would have it checked out by a skilled and competent person, who understands these types of products














Skippy


----------



## stokedog (Oct 24, 2008)

if you still have it i am interested call doug at 251 455 7530


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you still have it I am interested. How can you be reached best?


----------

